# Homestead Tips, Tricks, Hints, & Recipes?



## HomesteaderWife (Oct 3, 2015)

Hello BYH friends- my husband and I recently started a notebook with different tips and recipes for our homestead. I have a few recipes and some information on eggs, chickens, skinning, and firewood. I'm looking for any beneficial information to put inside our book, and just wanted to see if anyone here may be willing to contribute recipes or household tips.

If it is information that helps you around the home, or a good recipe that your family loves, please share with us! Thank you for your time and help!

And I will include here a basic recipe for french toast that we have in our book:

*Simple French Toast*
- 2 eggs
- 1/2 cup milk
- 1/4 teaspoon cinnamon
- Bread slices
- Powdered sugar, syrup, or additional toppings to your liking,

Whisk together the eggs, milk, and cinnamon in a shallow bowl. Dip the bread slices in the mixture, allowing it to soak in well on both sides. Cook until golden brown on both sides in a skillet. Add powdered sugar, syrup, or additional toppings as desired.
_(NOTE: Very good recipe that allowed us to make 6 pieces of french toast)_


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 5, 2015)

Okay, I have one that I will post later getting a tasty treat from a home grown thing


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Oct 5, 2015)

Thank you- please do post! I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 5, 2015)

Okay, I will tomorrow, I also am in process of creating a family recipe that we all can have and will like Major problem, my family has a big dairy problem, limiting half but my Grandma goes for the frosting


----------

